# Eyes



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

I just put some eyes on the baits that i did i would like to say thanks for the tip guys thank you :T


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look great woodgrain!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful job woodgrain, love em!!


----------



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you i like them to


----------

